# Cheapest T5 light fixtures ?



## bwanabud (Jan 30, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place to get 6 bulb/T5 fixtures. Will these work correctly for a baby/veg room ?

change the xx to tt

 hxxp://www.warehouse-lighting.com/item/110070/H3-6-Lamp-T5HO-High-Bay-Fluorescent.aspx


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

how big is your veg area???


----------



## bwanabud (Jan 30, 2010)

6' x 10' - Just using indoor grow to start plants for outside in spring. I am interested in whether these will output the same as typical "grow" HO fixtures. I am planning on getting the correct grow bulbs of course.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2010)

You would need  4 of them for a room 6x10. I use the new wave hoods and love them. I have never tried anything else though. Two 2 bulb 4 footers  for 2x4 area. Make sure to get the one made for 54watt bulbs


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

I never trust ads that do not list the lumens and/or wattage of the bulbs.  All T5s are not created equal.  Also, a 60 sq ft veg room is a huge vegging room.  You want 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging .


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

I like using these guys. Have met them in person and they are very nice and informative. Also will make deals with you.

change the XX to tt

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/grow-lights-fluorescent-c-321.html


----------



## bwanabud (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi PC, thanks for your previous info - big help.

THG-I agree with you. I am only interested in the fixtures themselves. I am going to purchase the correct bulbs from HTG.

The link says they are T5HO's - for 54 watt bulbs. I want the 4' x 6 bulb units. If so, they are 1/2 the price of growhouse dist. fixtures. They have a 5 year warranty on the ballasts. Look like a great deal if they are correct for the application.

Any thoughts ?  Thanks, Bwanabud


----------



## FruityBud (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking for T5's myself.  Anyone know of a company that will ship to Europe?


----------



## 420benny (Feb 4, 2010)

try ebay. I found some cheaper than I could buy locally. Turned out to be exactly the same though, after shipping.


----------



## bwanabud (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Benny,
These listed are T5 6 bulb units for $135 a piece. Thought it was a good deal if they are the same.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 5, 2010)

bwanabud,

If you read the add closely, they even offer different color temperature tubes and the reflector is made out of the reflectorized aluminum that the grow lights use, so I see no reason why they shouldn't work just fine.

Call their 800 number and talk to them about what color lamps come with them and what are available.  Also ask about cords unless you have the skills to install cords into the fixtures.  Also, ask about the lumen output if that is an issue for you.  I spoke to them just now and these light fixtures are designed to be installed 17' in the air so will probably have a narrower foot print than the normal grow lights, but I've been using high bay (17' mounting height) MH & HPS lights with the original reflectors and I haven't noticed any reduced coverage area problems, so I personally don't think it would be a problem, but am unsure.

Let us know what you find out.

Great smoking.


----------

